# CAAD9 with carbon upgrades...



## 2ndGen (Oct 10, 2008)

For those of you who've upgraded your CAAD9's with carbon bits (full carbon fork, seat post, stem, handlebar), 
how much of a difference have you noticed and what kind of a difference have you noticed? 

How has your ride quality changed? 

How has your performance improved? 

Anybody with an aluminum Deda stem/bar combo that can compare it to a carbon stem/bar set up? 

Is the carbon cockpit way more noticeably better at smoothing out the ride?


----------



## squareslinky (Aug 13, 2009)

The 9 4 comes with carbon forks, carbon post, some come with carbon bars. I don't know the difference because of this.


----------



## 2ndGen (Oct 10, 2008)

squareslinky said:


> The 9 4 comes with carbon forks, carbon post, some come with carbon bars. I don't know the difference because of this.


Have an '09 9 7 with al steerer fork. 

Thought about going with full aluminum upgrades (post, bar, stem). 

But if the difference was very noticeable, then maybe thought about throwing my 
Bonty XXX Race Lite OS stem + FSA K-Wing bar and appropriate oval rail compatible carbon post.


----------



## 2ndGen (Oct 10, 2008)

And...what full carbon forks would you guys suggest I look at?


----------



## knucklesandwich (Feb 23, 2007)

My CAAD9 has a carbon steerer and I can't tell much difference vs. an aluminum one.

Recommend trying some quality 25c tires and a few less PSI first, if comfort is your main goal. I'm running wider rims and 34c Vittoria Open Paves on mine, and have zero issues with ride quality.


----------



## 2ndGen (Oct 10, 2008)

knucklesandwich said:


> My CAAD9 has a carbon steerer and I can't tell much difference vs. an aluminum one.
> 
> Recommend trying some quality 25c tires and a few less PSI first, if comfort is your main goal. I'm running wider rims and 34c Vittoria Open Paves on mine, and have zero issues with ride quality.


How many miles/straight riding time do you average?
Also, more comfort? Yes, but not at the expense of road feel.
So I'm looking for the right balance.


----------



## AvantDale (Dec 26, 2008)

When I went from the alu steerer Slice fork to my 3T Funda Pro...I noticed that my ride got smoother. I have Easton EC90 SLX bars and EC90 post...I couldn't really tell the difference in ride quality...but there definitely is a weight difference.


----------



## 2ndGen (Oct 10, 2008)

AvantDale said:


> When I went from the alu steerer Slice fork to my 3T Funda Pro...I noticed that my ride got smoother. I have Easton EC90 SLX bars and EC90 post...I couldn't really tell the difference in ride quality...but there definitely is a weight difference.


3T seems to be on a lot of C9's I've noticed.


----------



## STARNUT (Jun 19, 2005)

I tell you right now any carbon stem will make them ride like a jack hammer. I rode with a 3t LTD for a while on my Super and my shoulder were always sore after long rides. It was massively stiff (like a BMX stem stiff). I swapped to a Pro and problem solved. Carbon is not always a good thing.


Ride quality??? Get yourself a set of 320TPI 24mm Vittoria Open Pave CXs. Those will make 100% more difference in your ride than any bar, stem, or setpost ever will. Good tires = happy rider. I've gotten to the point where I'm not messing around with tires anymore unless there is some thing _really_ compelling to get my off of the 320s in both tubbie and clincher. I'd like to try the new 350TPI Veloflex and some FMBs but It'd be hard to get much better for all around use than a Pave. The Corsa CXs are great racing tires.

Starnut


----------



## RUV (Aug 13, 2009)

Starnut-- Link doesn't work. Do you mean Corsa Evo CX or Pave Evo CG (I'm asking re: clinchers)


http://vittoria.com/index.php?option=com_content&task=blogcategory&id=241&Itemid=208


----------



## 2ndGen (Oct 10, 2008)

RUV said:


> Starnut-- Link doesn't work. Do you mean Corsa Evo CX or Pave Evo CG (I'm asking re: clinchers)
> 
> 
> https://vittoria.com/index.php?option=com_content&task=blogcategory&id=241&Itemid=208


OT, but holy crap those are some nice buses! 

:lol:


----------



## knucklesandwich (Feb 23, 2007)

2ndGen said:


> How many miles/straight riding time do you average?
> Also, more comfort? Yes, but not at the expense of road feel.
> So I'm looking for the right balance.


Most rides on my Cannondale are between 2-5 hours. 24c Vittorias (which measure about 25.5 on my HED rims) pumped to about 100psi roll nicely, don't slow me down, and leave me not feeling beat up at the end of a ride.


----------

